# Happy New Year



## Alevmanni

Hi!

I'd like to know how to say 'Happy New Year' in Finnish.
I read here in the Forum that it would be "Onnellista Uutta Vuotta", but it said it was a literal translation; is there a different way to say it?

Thanx! and a Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Hakro

"Onnellista Uutta Vuotta" is perfectly OK and very often used, especially in combination "Hyvää Joulua ja Onnellista Uutta Vuotta" ('Merry Christmas and Happy New Year'). 

A very common phrase is also "Hyvää Uutta Vuotta" ('hyvää' = literally 'good').

Of course there are many other adjectives that can be joined to New Year.

Hyvää Uutta Vuotta to you too!


----------



## Alevmanni

Thank you Hakro!
Is it already 2008 there?


----------



## Hakro

Alevmanni said:


> Thank you Hakro!
> Is it already 2008 there?


Not yet. Still 20 minutes to go.


----------



## Alevmanni

Ahhh, go have fun then!


----------

